# Free vintage doll pattern



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

For those who enjoy making cloth dolls............................http://www.hawkcrossing.com/freepat/index.html


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

wow I think this is or its dang close to the pattern my mother used to make dolls in the late 40s or ear;ly 50s..... she made 2 girls and 2 boys .....Black and White...... the boys had afros before afros were even invented laffin.....girls hair was platted..... she made the clothes too.....Boys in short pants,gallouses and shirt.....girls in feed sack dresses with cotton undies..... me and my sister stuffed the bodys , arms and legs with red cross cotton from a drug store till we were stuffed out laffin ......I cant remember how many she made but I do remember one lady that ordered 50 dolls..... She sold them for $3.00 each.....that was money back then.....I have a white girl doll she made and I would love to find the other 3......if anyone thinks they have one or knows where one might be Please contact me Thanks Gerald


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention that she crocheted the eyes nose and lips on the dolls and i have a picture of the doll


----------



## KBQuilter (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pattern - I think I can make some really cute dolls with this one. Anyone got any patterns for making bears? I have some (well, lots) fur fabric and don't have any idea what to make with it except bears.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

KBQuilter said:


> Thanks for the pattern - I think I can make some really cute dolls with this one. Anyone got any patterns for making bears? I have some (well, lots) fur fabric and don't have any idea what to make with it except bears.


See if you have any luck finding something you might like here..................
http://www.iloveteddies.com/documents/document_735.php


----------



## KBQuilter (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome - thanks CraftyDiva - this will keep me inspired for quite awhile. 

Any thought on other items to make with fur fabric? Some is long fur and some is short fur. I like making things for my grandchildren and don't want to give them just bears...


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

KBQuilter said:


> Awesome - thanks CraftyDiva - this will keep me inspired for quite awhile.
> 
> Any thought on other items to make with fur fabric? Some is long fur and some is short fur. I like making things for my grandchildren and don't want to give them just bears...


Check it out......................http://www.knowledgehound.com/topics/animals.htm

all types of stuffed animals. have fun!


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

KBQuilter said:


> Awesome - thanks CraftyDiva - this will keep me inspired for quite awhile.
> 
> Any thought on other items to make with fur fabric? Some is long fur and some is short fur. I like making things for my grandchildren and don't want to give them just bears...


Try here: http://dolls.nunodoll.com/stuffed/

Some have patterns, some don't. The dachshund does, and so does at least one kitten. You kind of have to search through.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for the doll making link I'm going to check it out .


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting the link. I love old patterns! 

A doll that I made for my kids about 30 years ago was called a pretzel doll. I have a pattern somewhere, but it would be easy to make your own pattern. The body is simply a oval, then the legs and arms are tubes. The head is a circle and the hat is a cone shape. The hands were made in the shape of mittens. What made it a pretzel doll was the fact that the arms and legs were long and could be wrapped around like a pretzel. Put snaps on the hands, feet, eye's, nose, mouth, top of hat, knees, elbows, belly button, and else you might want one. The hands and feet can be snapped to the face, hat, body. They can be made from scraps and become a pretzel clown doll. Stuff lightly so they can be bent easily.


----------



## Sticklady (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link.
They are adorable. I am better at crocheting than sewing, but this pattern doesn't look too awfully complicated.


----------

